# Makeup Artist Job Interview- Advice please? :D



## metal_romantic (Apr 28, 2009)

I just got off the phone, and I have a job interview in 2 days time with a photographic studio! I'm still studying (Elite Pro) and haven't done any paid jobs yet. I'm not sure how to present myself for an interview for this kind of job. This is a face-to-face interview before I am required to complete a prac. Does anyone have some advice for me? If so, I really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, I don't know much about this but I just thought I'd tell you good luck and I hope it goes really well for you! ^__^


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Apr 28, 2009)

Heya! I've never been on interview for anything like this before, but this would be something I'd love to do one day (I'm saving for a course right now).

Having met and spoken to a few people who've been through this sort of thing the one big thing they all say is: Just be yourself. If you're passionate about makeup, which I'm sure you are, then let that shine through and go with the flow. Working in a studio with a photographer is as much about the personality and chemistry between you as your technique - it's important you get along and understand each other.

If you have a portfolio - even if it's test shots of yourself/friends then bring along what you can. Anything's good if it shows you're practicing and you're keen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you every bit of luck - and please let us know how you get on! x


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 30, 2009)

I just got home. I can't explain why, but I had a really weird feeling about it, like my gut was telling me that something wasn't right...
I have another interview on Monday though, which I am excited about. It's for Shiseido. I've heard great things about the products but they are quite pricey and so I haven't tried any myself. I use mostly Lancome. Do you think it would be necessary to have used their products?


----------

